# modprobe error (ignoring bad line...)

## kookay

Hi everybody

since a few days ago, (I think it was after a emerge -avu world) everytime I load a module (that means about a dozen times during system boot) I get the following four messages:

```
May 17 10:39:53 matthi-mobile modprobe: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 164: ignoring bad line starting with 'option'

May 17 10:39:53 matthi-mobile modprobe: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 165: ignoring bad line starting with 'option'

May 17 10:39:53 matthi-mobile modprobe: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 166: ignoring bad line starting with 'enable'

May 17 10:39:53 matthi-mobile modprobe: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 217: ignoring bad line starting with 'probeall'
```

Well, anybody got an idea what to do about it?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Look at the lines in /etc/modprobe.conf, and trace them back to the particular files in /etc/modules.d/.

Fix the files in /etc/modules.d/, then run update-modules to recreate /etc/modprobe.conf.

----------

## musv

Nice answer but it doesn't solve the problem.

I think, the origin of the problem is modules-init-tools version 3.2.2-r1. Either it's a bug or the commad probeall is banned out of the package.

----------

## romildo

I am having the same problem for a while now.

----------

## JohnBlbec

the same problem

----------

## PaulBredbury

Saying "me too" is useless. Provide some information. Show the output of:

```
grep option /etc/modprobe.conf

grep enable /etc/modprobe.conf

grep probeall /etc/modprobe.conf
```

----------

## JohnBlbec

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Saying "me too" is useless. Provide some information. Show the output of:
> 
> ```
> grep option /etc/modprobe.conf
> 
> ...

 

```

options snd cards_limit=1

probeall /dev/svga svgalib_helper

```

I have problem with probeall only.

----------

## UTgamer

 *JohnBlbec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> options snd cards_limit=1
> ...

 

As musv, did note in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4127472.html#4127472

Do you know an application which do need svgalib on your machine?

If not you can deinstall svgalib or remove this entry in

/etc/modprobe.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## surveyor

I have the first described problem too.

I looked into "modprobe.conf" and there is a hint, that this file generated by "update-modules" from the files in 

/etc/modules.d/ - config snippets for old module utilities (<= linux-2.4)

/etc/modules.conf - sum of all files in /etc/modules.d/

/etc/modprobe.d/ - config snippets for new module utilities (>= linux-2.6)

/etc/modprobe.conf - sum of all files in /etc/modprobe.d/

I use kernel 2.6.21.x, but there is no directory "/etc/modprobe.d/". 

Is it possible to create the directory "/etc/modprobe.d" and copy all files from "/etc/modules.d" and run "update-modules"?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *surveyor wrote:*   

> and copy all files

 

Do not make the problem worse by duplicating files. Just do what I say above. If it's a problem in /etc/modules.d/svgalib, then fix that one file and rerun:

```
update-modules
```

----------

## Dabljuh

You don't seem to be understanding the issue.

How should you fix what isn't broken? 

Why is "probeall" no longer recognized?

How should (if) a line that begins with probeall be changed?

----------

## redtoade

Apparently there is no PROBEALL in the man for modprobe.conf

So you have your choice:  ALIAS or INSTALL.

I found this in the TODO for module-init-tools

+ generate-modprobe.conf: convert "probeall" to a sequence of "alias" lines

perhaps it's a clue as to what to do.

although I would think INSTALL makes more sense.

Can someone please take a look at this?!

----------

## oliver2104

Hello,

I had the same problem: if you have a line in /etc/modprobe.conf starting with "probeall"

this will give you error messages during boot-time.

In my case it was the line: probeall /dev/svga svgalib_helper

if that is the same with you, you need to edit the file /etc/modules.d/svgalib_helper

Change the line : 

  probeall /dev/svga svgalib_helper

to:

  install /dev/svga svgalib_helper

Now run:

 # update-modules

Next time you boot, that error messages should not appear.

But I cannot say, if this changes the system behavior.

Maybe it is only a "cosmetic" solution (no ugly errror messages)

----------

## gary

Umm...any update on this subject? I have the same bit with svgalib - which is mentioned twice in my modules.conf, for whatever reason. 

Is changing from probeall to install or alias the right solution?

Thanks for any thoughts...

----------

## man in the hill

 *gary wrote:*   

> Umm...any update on this subject? I have the same bit with svgalib - which is mentioned twice in my modules.conf, for whatever reason. 
> 
> Is changing from probeall to install or alias the right solution?
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts...

 

Hi,

I just build svgalib with the   USE build and this output go away.

----------

## gary

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I just build svgalib with the USE build and this output go away.

 

Thanks! I will try that right away.  :Very Happy: 

----------

